# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  BOOKING VAT : 11 Kois Festival 7-9 APRIL 2017

## david_pupu

Hi om2  Semua, 

Bagi para members kois yang ingin mengikuti 11 Kois Festival 2017 

booking vat sudah bisa dilakukan dari sekarang.

Bagi om dnan tante yg membutuhkan bisa posting di thread ini kebutuhan jumlah Vat yg diperlukan 

Rekap resmi selalu diupdate di thread ini untuk keteraturan, mengingat keterbatasan vat.

harga sewa vat untuk lomba Rp 1.500 000 (satu juta lima ratus ribu rupiah)

Trima kasih

VAT : 
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

*REKAP PEMESANAN VAT KOIS FESTIVAL KE 11 - QBIG BSD*

 1. Jimmy ( Surabaya ) : 1 vat
 2. Evan Metro : 2 vatz
 3. Dony Lesmana : 4 vat
 4. Kyuden Koi : 4 vat
 5. Koi Castle : 10 vat
 6. David Reizo : 1 vat
 7. San Cherry : 3 Vat
 8. Zone : 5 vat
 9. Ari Setiadi ( koi pemula ) : 3 vat
 10. Slamet Kurniawan : 6 vat
 11. RGK : 5 Vat
 12. Tomodachi : 8 vat
 13. Indra Willis : 1 vat
 14. TM KOI : 3 vat
 15. Herly KOi : 2 vat
 16. Ady : 2 vat
 17. Budiono : 3 vat
 18. Bushido koi : 1 vat
 19. Michael W : 4 vat
 20. Herry Dragon : 1 vat.
 21. JKC : 1 vat
 22. Twin koi : 3 vat
 23.
 24.
 25.


*Total : 73 vat*

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

